# Feelable scratches in aquarium



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

I went out today and purchased two aquariums. The top one I was told was a 35 gallon and the one that sits on the bottom part of the stand is a 25 gallon im told. I noticed after cleaning a few scratches. Some inside some outside. Some I do not feel some I can feel with my nail though not to deep. I took some pics. The tanks were filled with water and fish when I picked them up so he could show me it held water. I assume these are safe and I have no concern about the tank glass caving in in me.

I took some pics



















Heres the set up, its filled now with water









Also, I feel like something is missing in my filter but I cant figure out what. Carbon filter?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Scratches are harmless and do not effect the strength of the tank.


----------



## Nilet699 (Dec 1, 2012)

True, but there damned annoying!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Measure the length & width = do a G search.*

Check the other side of the tank to see if it's better/worse. Most damaged side faces the wall. 


Also the top tank is either a 20G/29G & the bottom tank looks like a 10G. 

Your Bio-Wheel Filter is missing the reusable cartridge.

Search for "bio wheel cartridge" & figure out which one you need.


----------



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

MSG said:


> Check the other side of the tank to see if it's better/worse. Most damaged side faces the wall.
> 
> 
> Also the top tank is either a 20G/29G & the bottom tank looks like a 10G.
> ...


I matched the measurements to tanks I found online at petsmart. The top one is 35 gallon the bottom one is only 20 not a 25.

Top tank is 29 3/4 inches side to side, 12.5 inches back to front and 18 1/4 high

Bottom is 24 inches side to side, 12 1/4 back to front and 16 3/4 high

Petsmart website for a 20 gallon

24 1/4"L x 12 1/2"W x 16 3/4"H 

Petsmart website for a 37 gallon
30"W x 12"D x 22"H (couldnt find a 35 gallon)

The damaged side is facing out. I thought it was better to do that in case the tank caved, it wouldnt cave all over my electric outlets...water is already in them. I was going to use the top tank for chiclids (not oscars) and the bottom tank for just some glass catfish, mollies etc


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

That's good, at least you didn't get totally ripped off. I could have swore it was a 20G & 10G. 

Scratches on a tank that small aren't going to do nothing other than drive you batty when observing your fish. Turned the scratched side around to face the wall. 

There's a ton of snow on the sidewalk that needs to be shoveled before it freezes so....

Happy New Year.


----------



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

MSG said:


> That's good, at least you didn't get totally ripped off. I could have swore it was a 20G & 10G.
> 
> Scratches on a tank that small aren't going to do nothing other than drive you batty when observing your fish. Turned the scratched side around to face the wall.
> 
> ...


Its already frozen here. How did I get ripped off a bit? Isnt $110 a good deal for all I got? He gave me a new heater thats working (he tested it bfore he gave it to me) and now my tanks is climbing from 68 degrees to 72 now. Want to get it up to 78. Will add fish in a couple weeks. I chose to replace the filter on the bottom tank because I I wanted something a bit stronger meant for a 30 gallon rather then a 20. Was on sale for $28.99


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Cerium Oxide Polishing Compound


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Sorry in the last post, I didn't have time to compare your measurements to the standard dimensions of the most common fish tanks. 


29 Gallon (Standard) - 30" x 12" x 18" = 330 lbs when completely filled with H2o.
20 Gallon (High) - 24" x 12" x 16" = 225 lbs when completely filled with H2o.


This is how I value the equipment in the picture. 

Note... These is US prices. 

Since the tank was badly scratched I wouldn't have bought it unless it was a very RARE unique shape that I WANTED. 


Vintage Radiant HOB Heater $3-$5 (I had no idea they STILL sold these types of heaters till 5 days ago. Brand new they're $6)
The double metal stand = $ 20 (I can't tell if it's aluminum or steel. I would prefer steel)
29G tank = $40 (depending on the equipment & condition I would pay easily 2x this price.)
20G tank = $30 
Basic used tank hoods with the standard fluorescent tubes = $10-$15

Also a FILTER can vary in quality, efficiency & dependability, they're NOT all the same. Sounds like your tank had a UG filter (Undergravel Filter).



Anytime you buy previously used equipment, always ask questions & always be slightly skeptical about any claims the seller makes. 


Get a list of the brand & model name of the equipment. 

Research online & ask people on forums like this what their opinion on the VALUE of the item is. 

Decide if you want to go through the hassle of cleaning USED equipment or just go with new equipment. 

Mineral deposits & medicated tanks can residue that can be very difficult if not impossible to clean off completely


----------



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

MSG said:


> Sorry in the last post, I didn't have time to compare your measurements to the standard dimensions of the most common fish tanks.
> 
> 
> 29 Gallon (Standard) - 30" x 12" x 18" = 330 lbs when completely filled with H2o.
> ...


He gave me another vintage heater to replace the one I had before. Not sure if it will actually heat the tank up...seems to be climbing in temp though slowly according to the thermometer. The stand is steel I think. Here is exactly what I got. 

35 gallon tank
20 gallon tank
2 heaters
2 filters
50lbs of substrate
big wood thingy for the one tank
2 hoods
2 light fixtures with bulbs

all would of cost $738 after taxes here. 

I feel so bad now for buying it, I feel like I have been ripped off. I took that money out of savings I had for my dog (was going to replace it in a month anyway but still). As for the UG, he never gave me one. Not sure if one was used on this tank or not


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*The condition of the tank is top priority.*

Scratches remove from the aesthetic value but as long as it holds water, that's all that matters in the beginning.

The appearance of the rest of the equipment is not as important if it's functional. 

Everyone has to start somewhere in this hobby. 

$100 is perfectly reasonable for 2 complete setups with filter/heater/light. 

For a cichlid breeder, he SHOULD know the size of his tanks. I don't think they were 100% honest with you. 

I had to endure with looking at fully setup & scratched acrylic tank for well over a year before I had enough & broke it down.

There's so many different grades of equipment, but it's harder to discern the difference when you're new. 

I refuse to pay much for BASIC equipment, but for HIGHER end stuff, I have no problem paying 75% of retail depending on it's condition.


----------



## Homer16 (Dec 30, 2012)

MSG said:


> Scratches remove from the aesthetic value but as long as it holds water, that's all that matters in the beginning.
> 
> The appearance of the rest of the equipment is not as important if it's functional.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I loved his set ups and every thing. I just was not to happy about the heater issue. The new one isnt heating up my tank, but, I want a new heater anyway I just prefer newer heaters I cannot seem to trust an older one that wasnt owned by me from the beginning. So, I may test this heater out in my 2.5 or 5.5 gallon aquarium to use for my other tropical set up or my betta and see how it handles it. Will just throw the money into a new heater. What type of heater do you suggest? I dont mind paying $30-$40 for a new heater

ETA- Wow, its 7am no wonder I didnt think of this (running on 42 hours no sleep). I could swap out the heater in the 20 gal and put that into my 30 gal or whatever it is and use the heater he gave me for the 30 gal in the 20 gal. See if that does anything....


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Not sure what to recommend since you're in Canada. The other members in your country can recommend some brands & possibly local retailers. 

Why buy 1 heater when you could possibly get 2 @ the same price? 

I personally don't know the prices up there, just know they're HIGHER.

I have to go finish shoveling, didn't get much done yesterday before I took off for the NYE party & almost started a fire in the kitchen from responding to your posts


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Please realize the market value for used tanks is very variable depending on location. Its really impossible to say if the deal was bad or not IMO. For my location I would say it was a fair deal at $110 for what you got. Typically cheapest you can get used tanks in non-show quality(scratched and what not) is $1 a gallon around here. I agree that it is a 20 and 29 gallon tank. Everyone is different. Scratched tanks do not bother me in the slightest. Most scratches are hard to see when filled with water anyway. I could really careless about the quality of the tank, its what you do with it that counts. Some ppl like higher end stuff, others enjoy working with and even seeking out the antique metaframe and slate bottom tanks and fixing them up.


----------

